# WD40 to protect wheels...



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Someone on one of the smartforums suggested that by applying WD40 to a wheel, after its been cleaned, will make it easier to clean next time.

Now, this may be the case, but is it a good idea to apply WD40 to the wheel to aid easier cleaning for next time?

Personally, after cleaning the wheels, I just apply a thin coat of NXT and then buff off and I find that by doing that, makes it easy cleaning next time. 

What does anyone else think. I need to know before I reply to his post and say a No No to the WD40..


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

i would otf thought that an oil type product would make the dirt stick to it???


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

some dub owners cover their polished wheels in wd40 to protect them


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thats what I would have thought too... WD40 is designed to remove water etc from components, but dust I have found sticks to it like crazy.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

So, is the WD40 a good thing, or bad thing? After all, if the dirt is sticking to what ever coating is applied, that then will make cleaning easier next time? Personally, I'd just wack on a thin coat of polish.

Forgive me, but it's Sunday afternoon and me lil brain isn't working..


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

its generally not a good idea, but it can provide protection to bare polished metal alloys


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Not sure one way or t'other - wouldn't do it personally AND if you overspray you'd end up with WD40 on your discs :doublesho 

(mind you, does a Smart a) have discs or drums all round and b) ever get a speed up which would make iffy brakes an issue   - sorry mate, couldn't resist, love em really!)


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Not sure one way or t'other - wouldn't do it personally AND if you overspray you'd end up with WD40 on your discs :doublesho
> 
> (mind you, does a Smart a) have discs or drums all round and b) ever get a speed up which would make iffy brakes an issue   - sorry mate, couldn't resist, love em really!)


Andy, Andrew, Mincey....:lol: cheeky fecker, I shall speak to you on the 13th...:lol:

smart has discs on the front and drums on the back. I really need to take my wheels off and paint the drums and calipers.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol: 

Look forward to meeting you matey!


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

neilos.....it wasnt forest that said that was it??

wd40 will mostly fly off once youve gone down the road, then whats left dries to a sticky mess that will attract dirt. if you have to use bare alloys in winter (you'l regret it ) then use wd40, but for summer use a good wax or sealant


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

steveo3002 said:


> neilos.....it wasnt forest that said that was it??
> 
> wd40 will mostly fly off once youve gone down the road, then whats left dries to a sticky mess that will attract dirt. if you have to use bare alloys in winter (you'l regret it ) then use wd40, but for summer use a good wax or sealant


LOL...no, it wasn't. Someone on one of the smartforums. He suggested that after cleaning, wipe down with WD40 as it will make cleaning easier next time.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

stick with the wax mate..


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

don't.

i tried this on my mountain bike back when i was in to that and had no brakes for about a week. plus it attracted far more dirt than it repelled


----------



## GOGS (Apr 16, 2006)

I've always used either polish or turtle wax brake dust barrier.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Cheers for the replies guys. I've replied to the question on the smartforum and told him NOT to use WD40. No doubt some smartalec will reply on the smartforum saying that WD40 is best and that I know zilch...


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

There *may be some benefit in using WD-40 on polished rims over winter as already said.
On painted and laquered wheels though, there's so many better alternatives, treat them just like any other painted panels.
Wash
Clay
Polish
Seal
Wax


Dave


----------



## learner (Feb 25, 2006)

Today got off one wheel. First wash, clay,wash,(SRP+20%EGP),EX-P and finally 845. When i tried to put on the wheel it almost slip from my hands and tried to catch it with firmer grip. Hope to made some good work.

P.S. Sorry about my english.


----------

